# Ecoboost Gas mileage experiment



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

All these arguments about gas mileage have prompted me to try a little experiment. Now to be honest, I don't really care that much about gas mileage. My F150 is the most fuel efficient vehicle I own, and I admittedly have a very heavy foot. But it's something to do when the days are short and the weather is cold.

The experimental vehicle as it were is a 2013 F150 4x4 Supercrew Ecoboost, 20" factory wheels and tires, stock suspension, 1200 miles. Its a loaded Platinum so probably about as heavy as stock F150's get. 

I'm currently at half a tank and according to the computer, my MPG on this tank so far is 12.9 (I said I have a heavy foot). I'm going to fill up and reset my computer when I leave work tonight, and track the mileage for half a tank driving as convseratively as possible. I'm not going to employ miler technigues, but will do the following to try to maximize my mileage...

1) Will not exceed 65mph on the highway
2) Will obey all posted speed limits
3) No Jackrabbit starts. Nice and easy does it.
4) Get off the gas early when coming to a stop
5) Make sure the tires are properly inflated

A couple of other factors.

1) I expect the second half tank to have more city driving than the first half tank. The first half was 20/80 city/highway. I expect the second half to be 30/70.

2) The first quarter tank was in Houston/Galveston, and the second half tank will all be in the Austin area.

3) I will rely on the computer calculations. I know they aren't exact, but they are good to plus or minus a couple of tenths. 

I know somebody will suggest that I compare full tank to full tank, but it holds 36 gallons and I won't be able to stand driving that slow for as long as it takes to burn 36 gallons. 

I know this isn't scientific and conditions aren't ideal, but I'm going to see how close I can get to 20 in the real world.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

17.2 at best


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im interested in this thread....

I have a 13 ECOBOOST Fx4 loaded out and will to the same to see if it compares.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going with 16.5


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Let us know the results. I have a 2012 F-150 4x4 XLT with the 3.73 gears. I have 27K on mine. I get 16-17 in heavy city driving. Heavy, I mean it takes me an hour and 15 minutes to go 25 miles to work. Suprisingly the worst mileage is on the highway when you run it up to 80 or so. I only get 15-16 then. Hills knock it down further. Pulling, I have seen as low as 7.5 to a high of 10.5 depending on terrain and load. It pulls great though.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I should have started a pool. BTW. I have the 3.31 rear end.

I'm guessing 16.5 BTW.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Im guessing 18


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Im interested in this thread....
> 
> I have a 13 ECOBOOST Fx4 loaded out and will to the same to see if it compares.


You're a flatlander so you should do a little better than me.


----------



## wellcraft2002 (Feb 14, 2012)

no more than 17.0
my is 2013 2WD 3.31, have light foot and still not get more than 17.5


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

331 gears id guess 18+ mpgs. 

also depends on ethanol content. if its around 15% id say somewhere around 17 mpgs.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

x2 on the ethanol over 10% is gonna make a difference of at least 1mpg


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ethanol content shouldn't be more than 10%. One of the advantages of living outside a big city.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

If he can keep it under 65 on the freeway, I think he could see 18+.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Hand calc mpg as well as CPU.

Is there boost gauge on those like my 250? 
I


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

went to San Angelo in our 03 5.4 supercrew a few yrs back...
topped off before leaving... set cruise at 65.. did a lil 'running around Angelo and topped off when we left...18.9
babied the heck outta it going up there...
anticipated all stops (familiar w/the route)
no big throttle apps.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Initial results surprised me. On the way home, 32 miles, 11 miles city, 21 highway. Also, I ended up having to jump on the toll road for 5 miles to skirt an accident. I wasn't comfortable doing 65 in an 85 so did 75 for that stretch.

18.8 mpg when I pulled into the garage. That's in hilly terrain. 

I took a pic, but keep getting an error on the upload. I'll try to post it later.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Is that what the fuel economy says or did you top off and hand calculate?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> Is that what the fuel economy says or did you top off and hand calculate?


Read my first post for the ground rules.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Initial results surprised me. On the way home, 32 miles, 11 miles city, 21 highway. Also, I ended up having to jump on the toll road for 5 miles to skirt an accident. I wasn't comfortable doing 65 in an 85 so did 75 for that stretch.
> 
> 18.8 mpg when I pulled into the garage. That's in hilly terrain.
> 
> I took a pic, but keep getting an error on the upload. I'll try to post it later.


if you drove home to the north today, would have gotten a large gain from the wind.

If you drove home south and still got 18.8 then that is good.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> if you drove home to the north today, would have gotten a large gain from the wind.
> 
> If you drove home south and still got 18.8 then that is good.


Was generally driving ESE. However, winds were calm here in central Texas today so I don't think that was much of a factor.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

surf_ox said:


> Hand calc mpg as well as CPU.
> 
> Is there boost gauge on those like my 250?
> I


No boost gauge which is a gross oversight IMO.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I always got good mileage in the Bastrop area with my '08 4.6. ~18 every time I wasn't either hauling stuff or laying into the pedal.

I've got an excel spreadsheet that calculates based on miles and gallons with GPS corrected tire sizes.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Interested to see what your results are since I live near by. I love my EB. Like you, I don't care what my mpg are. I got the truck because it was way more fun during the test drive with the 331 than the 5.0 was with 355.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> No boost gauge which is a gross oversight IMO.


Yea any veh with a turbo should have a boost gauge. My mpg drops off anything over 10. Soon it will be better.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Lost about 2/10ths this morning on the commute in. Traffic was a little heavier though so there was more stop and go than last night. Sitting at 18.5 after about 60 miles.

As near as I can tell, I'm getting about 15.5 in town, and 21 on the highway. If I don't see any drastic changes by tomorrow, I'll probably call it good.

So far I'm surprised. I think a 2wd ext cab with a 3.15 rear end probably could see 20 mpg.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Color me impressed. This is after my drive home this afternoon. 96 miles 30/70 city/highway. It was at 19.0 as I was pulling into the garage and flipped to 18.9 as I came to a stop.










Just so you know that I'm not fibbing about the truck.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Top it off and hand calculate it then I'll be impressed. My dad has one and doesn't see those numbers hand calculated.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I did a hand calc on my second tank to check the accuracy. The computer said 13.8 and the hand calc was 13.73. That's pretty close. 

That said, I forgot to reset the trip Odometer yesterday, so won't be able to do a hand calc this time. If you was to ding me a tenth then feel free. I'll still take 18.8


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

One other thing. Hand calc isn't necessarily accurate. 

You have pump error which is very common, and you have odometer error which can be affected by a number of factors. The computer measures actual fuel consumption which can be done very accurately. The main variable with the computer is odometer error, but that's a push relative to hand calc in a modern vehicle. 

So what you are really betting is that your gas pump is more accurate than the computer monitoring fuel flow in the vehicle.

There is an argument that the computer it is more accurate than hand calc.

Also as a reminder, I don't normally get this kind of mileage. I'm usually in the 13 mpg range. The experiment is to see if an F150 EB can approach 20 mpg using generally accepted efficient driving techniques.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Not doubting you at all, I was just saying my dad doesn't see those number in his Eco. Also the reason I was saying hand calc because my truck can read 20 mpg when I drive easy and in reality I'm getting 17-18.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't know what the specifics are relative to you and your dad so I really can't comment. 

I started doing some research on the interwebz around this. There is a pretty consistent school of thought from knowledgable people that the computers in modern vehicles are more accurate than manual calculations. 

It actually makes a lot of sense when you think about it. 

I think if you really wanted to validate this yourself, you could track both over a long period. Say 10000 miles. This would take a lot of the fuel quantity error out of the equation. You'd have to keep the same wheels and tires. 

After tomorrow, I'm going back to my normal 13 mpg driving habits. 

But, it does appear that if someone is conscientious in their driving habits, they can get close to 20 mpg in an unloaded F150 EB. 

I'd like to see someone do this in the new comparable trucks from GM, Dodge, and Toyota. Loaded crew cabs, most powerful engines, 4x4. See how close they can get to 20.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't speak for the other brands but on my Chevy the computer calculations are within tenths also, hand calculating is a waste of time.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I bet you'll get good numbers. I drive a extended can f150 2wd work truck (Halliburton) does not get special treatment. Oil changes when I have time. Normally when it prompts me to. Mostly high way and country roads. Computer stays 18 to 21 mpg. I love that I only have to fill up every two months. Literally.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hand calcultated and the computer are dang close. I have been averaging 15.3 on the computer and hand calculations have been 15.7. Now i have been driving with egg shells under the gas pedal, im seeing 17-18. ill calculate this in a week and see. Im a little more flat land here as well.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

my Duramax is within atleast a couple tenths of hand calculated the few times i checked. i quit doin hand calcs..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I personally think most people can increase their gas milages by doing must slower take offs. I'm amazed at how many people must race to the next light only to sit there until it turns green.

I have a 2012 F-150 crew cab lariat 4x4 with the 5.0 and if I do slow take offs and steady speeds, I can see better gas milage. BTW, I get 14-15 mpg around town and 18-19 mpg on the highway.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Growing up in Houston and learning how to drive on Hempstead Hwy & the Katy Freeway, I always drove like a bat out of Hades. Now that I'm near 50 & drive two pickups that take 3.50-4.00 per gallon diesel, I drive much less aggressively. Just by toning things down a bit, I get 1-2 mpg better mileage.

My 7.3 gets around 17 and my 6.7 gets around 16.5 combined city/hwy. The computer on the 6.7 has gotten much more accurate the longer I own the truck and drive it. When I first bought it, I was off 2-3 mpg. My last tank, I was was within a tenth of an MPG.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone know how much more the 1/2 ton Ram diesel cost compared to gas version?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sorry wrong forum.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay. I'm going to call the test done. I was pressed for time yesterday and had to to blow the test. 18.9 mpg is the semi official result.

A couple of thoughts and observations....

1) although it is possible to approach the EPA estimates, I was driving extra light which takes a lot of concentration. 

2) highway mileage is in the low 20s at 65, but drops quickly above that. 18ish at 75. 

3) going easy on the starts and coasting a little longer when coming to a stop make a big difference and don't cost you any time. 

4) the EB overall is capable of very good mileage for a truck but in normal use is basically the same as a V8. There are a lot of ways to make power, but there are only so many BTUs available in each gallon of gas. 

5) the acceleration on the truck approaches sport sedan levels so my fun per gallon is much higher than any other truck I've owned. 

This little experiment has taught me a little more about efficient driving. I am confident a few changes in my driving style will get me 15 mpg consistently without lowering the fun quotient. 

Hope the helps someone and answers some questions.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Okay. I'm going to call the test done. I was pressed for time yesterday and had to to blow the test. 18.9 mpg is the semi official result.


I've got 22,000 miles on my 2013 F-150 Crew 4x4 with EcoBoost and have averaged 18.5 for mostly around town driving. On a recent trip to Lubbock hauling four guys and a lot of gear, I got 17.4 and that's gaining 3,000 ft. in elevation but about the same coming back bucking a strong headwind.

I have gotten 22 mpg on flat interstate on calm days driving at 65 with the cruise control on.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

so I win the pot of Gold I said 18 !!! lol FORD ROCKS !!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> I've got 22,000 miles on my 2013 F-150 Crew 4x4 with EcoBoost and have averaged 18.5 for mostly around town driving. On a recent trip to Lubbock hauling four guys and a lot of gear, I got 17.4 and that's gaining 3,000 ft. in elevation but about the same coming back bucking a strong headwind.
> 
> I have gotten 22 mpg on flat interstate on calm days driving at 65 with the cruise control on.


You have a very light foot. Good for you. A week ago I would have called BS, but now I know it's possible. 21 is about what I got at 65. But I was in hilly central Texas.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea light foot on my 250 will get rear mileage also.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

2013 FX4 ECOSCREW with 3.55 gears, stock pirelli tires and bilstien 5100's leveling shocks front/back.

Mileage MPG
1694.5	0
2025.6	16.4522
2298.7	13.0826
2443.1	12.2145
2720.5	16.8427
2970.6	12.112
3135.2	11.7504
3391.9	12.1688
3711.2	13.9597
3939.6	12.747
4141 16.7833
4373 12.5419
4567 18.6431
4757.8	11.4074
5079.6	16.2345
5352.2	14.4195
5599.5	13.0144
5813.7	13.7918
6025.8	13.5423
6245.9	12.2796
6614.9	15.6595
6840.6	11.3486
7104.6	14.0343
7381.1	14.005
7620 11.4023
7977 15.2129
8282.2	14.0399

Average Liftetime: 13.3
Best: 18.6 All Highway
Worst: 11.3 All Jeff Gordon

I mostly drive during the week only 7 miles to the bus stop to go downtown to work. Then 7 mile drive home. So the lower numbers are this type of driving, I call city. The larger numbers are mostly highway. The middle numbers are a mix city/highway.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

The low amount of miles you drive per day and the level adjustment both affect the fuel economy of your truck A truck will usually get better fuel milage after the 15,000 mile mark


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> The low amount of miles you drive per day and the level adjustment both affect the fuel economy of your truck A truck will usually get better fuel milage after the 15,000 mile mark


I would agree with the low amount of miles driven daily affects my mileage but I have heard multiple comments about mileage improving with time. This is something I just don't believe. I have been told 5k, 10k and now 15k. It would be nice but I am not going to count on it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Just an update. Over the last 2000 miles with my normal driving habits, I've averaged 14.3, which I don't consider that bad. My old truck (2007 5.4) got just over 13, but had a lot less power.

Today, I pulled a 6x12 enclosed trailer with about 2500 lbs of furniture from Galveston to Bastrop. I had another 300 lbs in the bed. With the cruise set on 75 and pulling into the wind the whole way, I averaged 11.3. Not half bad. 

More importantly, it didn't even know that trailer was back there. It did down shift to fifth going over the causeway and on some of the steeper grades on 71, but otherwise was quite comfortable cruising along in 6th.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Just an update. Over the last 2000 miles with my normal driving habits, I've averaged 14.3, which I don't consider that bad. My old truck (2007 5.4) got just over 13, but had a lot less power.
> 
> Today, I pulled a 6x12 enclosed trailer with about 2500 lbs of furniture from Galveston to Bastrop. I had another 300 lbs in the bed. With the cruise set on 75 and pulling into the wind the whole way, I averaged 11.3. Not half bad.
> 
> More importantly, it didn't even know that trailer was back there. It did down shift to fifth going over the causeway and on some of the steeper grades on 71, but otherwise was quite comfortable cruising along in 6th.


Pretty much spot on as mine, 2013 4x4 and I am getting 14.6 in town as the average. I only have 1200 miles on it and have not made any road trips either. I went to this from a 5.3 Chevy and was getting 10-13. I'll take the power of this Eco anyday over that.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i got 19.9 going 65 from austin to san antonio. any time you hear the turbos spool up, just expect your mileage to drop to a big v8, plain an simple. the power makes it all worth it.


----------

